# Gorlitz GO3500 Jetter?



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking for reviews and input on this jetter.

3500 psi, 5.5 gpm. Enough for most jobs?

Anyone use one?

Levi


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For leviathan,

Did you ever find any info on this from another source? This is the same jetter I'll be buying next year and was curious to your findings.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The best cart jetters I ever used is the General's jetters. I own a J-3000 3000 PSI @ 4 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3000/index.html shortly after I bought the J-3000 they came out with the J-3080 its 3000 PSI @ 8 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3080/index.html They did have the J 3055 3000 PSI @ 5.5 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3055/index.html Only reason I opted for the J-3000 over the J-3055 is I was not 100% sure about getting 5.5 GPM from the end of a garden hose, but was pretty sure I can get 4 GPM from a garden hose with out to much worries. Now if they had the J-3080 out with that 12 Gal buffer tank I would of jumped on that in a heart beat. But I am very happy with my old school Spartan trailer jet I got for the larger longer run lines. It is rated at 1600 PSI @ 18 GPM and has served me well with a good warthog nozzle and the bullet nozzles.

Now I was told a long time ago that jetters/ pressure washers are rated by cleaning units (CU) so to get CU's you use this formula CU = PSI X GPM

So here is the CU of each jetter.


Gorlitz GO3500* = *19,250
General J-3000 = 12,000
General J-3055 = 16,500
General J-3080 = 24,000
Spartan Trailer = 28,800


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The biggest reason why I went with the Gorlitz was because #1, it uses a udor pump and #2, it's just a little smaller frame than the general. Also, general customer service sucks while Gorlitz is done the street from me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This is alittle of topic but I have a quick question.....is mytanna and gorlitz the same? I have no clue but they resemble one another and mytanna uses 'GO" as part of their model numbers. it really doesn't matter but i thought I'd ask the guys who know.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> The biggest reason why I went with the Gorlitz was because #1, it uses a udor pump and #2, it's just a little smaller frame than the general. Also, general customer service sucks while Gorlitz is done the street from me.


I do not deal with General, Ridgid, or Spartan if my equipment breaks, I just talk to Marvin at AJ Coleman. They will service anything I have.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

After some research, when I get a jetter, I'm just gonna drop an extra 10 K and get a decent trailer jetter. Every time you look at the model lines, you realize there's always one better. I don't want to buy twice.

American Jetter trailer jetters any good? Some nice looking compact models.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It all depends on what you are jetting. I use my trailer jet for outside stuffs., my cart jetter in lines that cant handle the higher flow rates, and I have an old Viking electric jetter that does 1200 PSI @ 2 GPM for 2" and smaller lines.


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> It all depends on what you are jetting. I use my trailer jet for outside stuffs., my cart jetter in lines that cant handle the higher flow rates, and I have an old Viking electric jetter that does 1200 PSI @ 2 GPM for 2" and smaller lines.


I can see wanting an electric "hand-truck" jetter for indoor jobs....but why not turn down the psi and swap heads if you want less flow for a line that "can't handle higher flow rates?"

As for 2", I've rarely met a 2" line I wasn't able to clear with cable.


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> The best cart jetters I ever used is the General's jetters. I own a J-3000 3000 PSI @ 4 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3000/index.html shortly after I bought the J-3000 they came out with the J-3080 its 3000 PSI @ 8 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3080/index.html They did have the J 3055 3000 PSI @ 5.5 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3055/index.html Only reason I opted for the J-3000 over the J-3055 is I was not 100% sure about getting 5.5 GPM from the end of a garden hose, but was pretty sure I can get 4 GPM from a garden hose with out to much worries. Now if they had the J-3080 out with that 12 Gal buffer tank I would of jumped on that in a heart beat. But I am very happy with my old school Spartan trailer jet I got for the larger longer run lines. It is rated at 1600 PSI @ 18 GPM and has served me well with a good warthog nozzle and the bullet nozzles.
> 
> Now I was told a long time ago that jetters/ pressure washers are rated by cleaning units (CU) so to get CU's you use this formula CU = PSI X GPM
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> The best cart jetters I ever used is the General's jetters. I own a J-3000 3000 PSI @ 4 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3000/index.html shortly after I bought the J-3000 they came out with the J-3080 its 3000 PSI @ 8 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3080/index.html They did have the J 3055 3000 PSI @ 5.5 GPM http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/j3055/index.html Only reason I opted for the J-3000 over the J-3055 is I was not 100% sure about getting 5.5 GPM from the end of a garden hose, but was pretty sure I can get 4 GPM from a garden hose with out to much worries. Now if they had the J-3080 out with that 12 Gal buffer tank I would of jumped on that in a heart beat. But I am very happy with my old school Spartan trailer jet I got for the larger longer run lines. It is rated at 1600 PSI @ 18 GPM and has served me well with a good warthog nozzle and the bullet nozzles.
> 
> Now I was told a long time ago that jetters/ pressure washers are rated by cleaning units (CU) so to get CU's you use this formula CU = PSI X GPM
> 
> ...





Turd Herder said:


> that pricing is absurb


That would be true if it was pricing but it's not.

Mark


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> That would be true if it was pricing but it's not.
> 
> Mark


yeah i saw that after i posted. oops.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Speaking of pricing on this particular jetter. Gorlitz has temporaly suspended manufacture of the go3500 until the engine passes their and CA standards. When it comes back out to market the projected price is around $6500.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*jetter*

You all are a bunch of knuckleheads cart jetters are worthless and you guys have wasted your money. Sure some of you will say they are a great machine. For those of you who are thinking of buying one DONT!!!!!! And dont listen to the grand pubas of drain cleanining they will just send you in the wrong direction. If you cant afford a trailer jet or more than dont waste your money.With a trailer jet you can lower psi and with the right head(warthog) you can clean any line plus charge for 2 men . Cant wait too see what you knuckleheads have to say:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I can charge for two men when I don't have any employees? I thought I'd need to get busy enough to hire a second guy in order to start charging for him. All along, I just needed to buy a trailer jetter! I'm such a knucklehead.







Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes you can put a nozzle on that will lower the output PSI but your flow will increase. Each jetter has its place. For example I am not going to get a jetter that does 2000 PSI @ 80 GPM unless I am doing lines over 24". I have tried using a smaller hose with nozzles sized for the lines I wanted to jet, it put strain in the pump and in turn I burned out the belts on my jetter.

Your comment is like saying I might as well get one rodding machine and put smaller cutters on so I can do the smaller lines.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> You all are a bunch of knuckleheads cart jetters are worthless and you guys have wasted your money. Sure some of you will say they are a great machine. For those of you who are thinking of buying one DONT!!!!!! And dont listen to the grand pubas of drain cleanining they will just send you in the wrong direction. If you cant afford a trailer jet or more than dont waste your money.With a trailer jet you can lower psi and with the right head(warthog) you can clean any line plus charge for 2 men . Cant wait too see what you knuckleheads have to say:thumbsup:


I say you sound like a knucklehead.

Mark


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

We love our cart jetter. So do our commercial customers. So, we are knuckle heads, but we are laughing all the way to the bank. We have a kick a$$ cart jetter, and it will clean any line up to 8" without a problem. We also like the warthog on the end of it as well.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Too many people get stuck on the idea there is only one way to do things. By limiting yourself to a single idea (trailer or cart) you cheat both yourself and your customer. A cart jetter is fine up to a certain size and condition on the job. If you use a trailer jetter just so you can overcharge your customer you are a thief.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

As I said in another post I own a electric jetter, a cart jetter, as well as a trailer. I too am a firm believer of having the right machine for the right job.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL - Never mind, I just noticed 3Peasdrain second post from 4-months ago where he said he is "new" to the "drain cleaning field".

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/house-traps-7358/#post96525

It's amazing how fast he became an Expert.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL - Never mind, I just noticed 3Peasdrain second post from 4-months ago where he said he is "new" to the "drain cleaning field".
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/house-traps-7358/#post96525
> 
> ...


LOL how true. I used to think I was an expert sewer and drain cleaner when I was 14 years old. Funny how much more I learned over the years. I am still learning.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like we made him hate us....:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Turd Herder said:


> We love our cart jetter. So do our commercial customers. So, we are knuckle heads, but we are laughing all the way to the bank. We have a kick a$$ cart jetter, and it will clean any line up to 8" without a problem. We also like the warthog on the end of it as well.


What kind of jetter do you have?


----------



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

3Peasdrain said:


> You all are a bunch of knuckleheads cart jetters are worthless and you guys have wasted your money. Sure some of you will say they are a great machine. For those of you who are thinking of buying one DONT!!!!!! And dont listen to the grand pubas of drain cleanining they will just send you in the wrong direction. If you cant afford a trailer jet or more than dont waste your money.With a trailer jet you can lower psi and with the right head(warthog) you can clean any line plus charge for 2 men . Cant wait too see what you knuckleheads have to say:thumbsup:


My general 3055 has served me well. 6 years with only a carb rebuild caused by the corn ethanol gas. We service nursing homes, hi rises, 28 McD stores Ruth Chris's, Outback , hotels. 3000 psi @5.5 gpm is more than adequate especially when you have to jet from upstream or inside and you don't have a pump truck to sump.There has not been one single line we could not get open. This includes when hurricane sandy deposited sand into drains here on the east coast last year. You have to consider the operator knowledge like everything else. I do like the 3080 and will probably be my next jetter. We carry everything we need in an enclosed trailer. Sewer back up, we go to our shop and hook up the trailer. Various size hoses on jumper reels, Augers, locators, cameras, pipe fittings to install clean outs outside etc. Good luck piling all that stuff into your already packed service van. And we always send 2 techs on big back ups. Each of our trucks carrys the drain rooter ph. Best all round first line tool. And I'm no knucklehead. Master plumber gas fitter.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

*hydro jetter*

any one have heard of Jetter King they make the best Hydro Jetter from what he told me any comment ? He said his jetter can turn through four ninety sharp sweep He said None in the market can do that any one had experienced with theme?Too Bad I can not afford to buy from theme now. They will train you four five days as well as selling to commercial jobs.


----------

